# Video Op: Republicans Stay Roughhousing Wives



## AnjelLuvs (Oct 11, 2018)

*I think thats the word... 

*


----------



## LivingInPeace (Oct 11, 2018)

Ah yes. How happy and proud of her husband she looks.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Oct 11, 2018)

*Did you see him push her out of way!*


----------



## LJBFly (Oct 11, 2018)

Woah! She looks like a trapped animal!!!


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 11, 2018)

Did he not lean in to kiss her. It looks like he dissed her.


----------



## nysister (Oct 11, 2018)

So many words, about so many things here.

I'm going to be nice and leave now. Everyone in that video deserves each other.

And no, I don't feel bad for her.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 11, 2018)

Wow just wow about everything in that video.....she made her bed now she must continue to lie in it......#notsorryforher


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 11, 2018)

He looks like a bloated bigheaded 

Unless she was forced into some arranged marriage with a gun to her head- zero sympathy


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 11, 2018)

She and Melania and other yt women like them is part of the reason we have trump and other repubs......they may not have wanted to vote for trump and the others but they are prisoners of their spouses and they do as told even if they aren't in the voting booth with them.....FEAR. #notsorry


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 11, 2018)

White women are complicit in upholding white supremacist capitalist patriarchy...she aight


----------



## mensa (Oct 12, 2018)

He hugged and patted her on her back like she was his long, lost brother...and then he shoved her out of his way!

What kind of "I am not attracted to you and when I rarely do hug you,
it's like hugging one of my male beer drinking buddies" marriage is that?!?!?


----------



## LadyPBC (Oct 12, 2018)

It appears as if '45' told him to show some affection to his own kids.  In a rush to show his gratitude and determination to do '45's every bidding he pushed his wife out of the way to kiss/embrace his kids.  The youngest daughter's face told the whole story.  I'm guessing she was thinking it odd that dad shows affection and kept looking at her mom to make sure everything was alright.  

He Kav' was rough housing his wife as if they had just won the basketball championship and she never returned his enthusiasm or showed any affection.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 12, 2018)

Wow. She has sadness in her eyes. She looks like she knows he's full of it. Who knows what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## Petal26 (Oct 13, 2018)

We saw her face at the hearings, and the only time I've seen her happy was when they first got married.  Those old pictures of them and president Bush and justice Kennedy way back in the day.  

















Now they look like they haven't had (consensual) sex since '09 or something.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Oct 13, 2018)

Rocky91 said:


> White women are complicit in upholding white supremacist capitalist patriarchy...she aight




Exactly, she knew and knows exactly who she married.  She gets no sympathy nor empathy from me.


----------

